# *the rare Gt-R parts thread*



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Post one picture of a rare item on your car simple.

Go


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

there was a rare parts thread about 6months back i think, i posted a few bits we had supplied up.


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Not super rare but not an every day part


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Funny you should say that matty.. Who supplied my exhaust? Lol


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

N1 washer bottle.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Nismo titanium strut brace


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Sorry but cant resist posting on this thread


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Would that be a stock exhaust?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Its a completely stock 32 GTR


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

A couple of rare bits...


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The car is long gone......replaced by another.... but I still have the ARC rear wing.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

does this count?


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

That tells me it's the 001 r34 n1 chassis? If so she's a keeper!!


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Uk-spec car No.1


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

My R32 OEM cupholder armrest...


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Brand new in the original box


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

lightspeed said:


> The car is long gone......replaced by another.... but I still have the ARC rear wing.


Lovely wing!


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nismo cig lighter. I dunno how rare it is, I just saw it and had to have it. Has the old style Nismo logo on it.


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Love that! ^


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

tranq said:


> Nismo titanium strut brace


Odd how you would mention the strut brace yet have a V-cam there too!! :nervous:

I would say the V-cam was a much rarer item than a strut brace..(don't get me started on strut braces....:chairshot)

Nice engine bay you have there!!

TT


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Not on _my_ car, not even a _complete_ car, but arguably a rather rare part....

Tucked up the side of a friend's garage a few years ago:


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> Odd how you would mention the strut brace yet have a V-cam there too!! :nervous:
> 
> I would say the V-cam was a much rarer item than a strut brace..(don't get me started on strut braces....:chairshot)
> 
> ...


Thanks tt 

Well i mentioned the obvious, and let other figure out for them.
Price for the brace was a steal  Otherwise wouldnt have it


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

PS30-SB said:


> Not on _my_ car, not even a _complete_ car, but arguably a rather rare part....
> 
> Tucked up the side of a friend's garage a few years ago:


What are we looking at here?

Is it a R33 GT-R LM chassis?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Sub Boy said:


> What are we looking at here?
> 
> Is it a R33 GT-R LM chassis?


Not LM.

Let's keep it open to see if anyone can guess...


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Is it the GT... class chassis? Was it GT500 back in the '90s?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

my guess is its a SuperGT/GT500 Shell


anyways, back on topic a few bits and bobs, some rare, some uncommon and some discontiuned


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

That plate holder, so much want!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Gaz. said:


> My R32 OEM cupholder armrest...


Always wanted one of these!


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

trevbwhite said:


> Always wanted one of these!


Me to I've even contemplated mocking my own up to fill this void


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I have a NISMO Fuel filer cap, so not that rare LOL


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

?????? ?????????????????GTRGT-Rnismo - ????!

Currently on Yahoo auctions Japan bit pricey though.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool pics and items


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Asphalt Jet said:


> ?????? ?????????????????GTRGT-Rnismo - ????!
> 
> Currently on Yahoo auctions Japan bit pricey though.



128£???? Kindling me!!!


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

How about my GT badges


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

How about R33 GTR UK spec headlights? 
They differ from JDM and Xenon and with such a limited run of UK cars, these must be the rarest lights of all?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> How about R33 GTR UK spec headlights?
> They differ from JDM and Xenon and with such a limited run of UK cars, these must be the rarest lights of all?


how are they different dude?


----------



## Gttrv (Sep 15, 2010)

*veilside titanium tear drop exhaust on my r34 gtr*

weighs about 4kg total dont know how rare it is though:runaway:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> how are they different dude?


Standard halogen lights Mook but they were E marked.
Still crap at night lol.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I always thought UK cars had Xenons but looking back I see they didn't

weird


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> Standard halogen lights Mook but they were E marked.
> Still crap at night lol.


Slightly more than that. 
There is no glass in them so you can see the reflectors and there is no side light.
They look good, but as you say, are about as useful as Ann Franks drum kit.

I'll post a pic up later, but you know already Matt.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> I always thought UK cars had Xenons but looking back I see they didn't
> 
> weird


They were all series 3 cars but Nissan took the Xenons off because they had no washers/auto levelling...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> They were all series 3 cars but Nissan took the Xenons off because they had no washers/auto levelling...


Which mean Xenons are an MOT failure?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Which mean Xenons are an MOT failure?


Sticky wicket, if they came with the car then no but if you retro fit then yes...
I err on the side that the car was designed to have them, who's to know, not many MOT testers know what model it is let alone whether it's a UK car so should have E marked headlights - I changed mine 8 years ago and had no bother at all


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> Sticky wicket, if they came with the car then no but if you retro fit then yes...
> I err on the side that the car was designed to have them, who's to know, not many MOT testers know what model it is let alone whether it's a UK car so should have E marked headlights - I changed mine 8 years ago and had no bother at all


Indeed, I can see it only getting worse. (no pun intended)

Anywho, UK lights are uber rare.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Asphalt Jet said:


> ?????? ?????????????????GTRGT-Rnismo - ????!
> 
> Currently on Yahoo auctions Japan bit pricey though.


you should see the price of BNIB nismo keys  they run about £400 last time i looked


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wtf. I paid about £20 for my nismo key?


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

not sure how rare this is but i have never seen one on another car so must be 

ARC twin turbo pipe


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Wtf. I paid about £20 for my nismo key?


Paid the same for mine, but never used it.
They go for funny money on yahoo auctions these days!

someone actually paid ¥59,800 for that :O


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I had mine cut. Doh. Lol


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

UK lights. No glass


























Other lights, glass.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I fitted a brand new pair of those lights to my last Gtr , always wondered what they were. They came to me with a crashed r33 I bought that had a lot of new parts from middlehurst, the guy told me the lights were the last new set in the country. But until now I didn't believe him, for me they look better than zenon's and I would like to buy another pair.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I too prefer the appearence of the UK lights to any other.


----------



## Ex-Evo Dave (Jun 28, 2013)

Although someone'll prob tell me its actually not at all rare now and i'll look a dick haha


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

No those seats are quite rare!

I thought I was the only one with an R32 cup holder centre console, now there's two of us!

Here's my contribution, dry carbon fibre door cards, a one off sourced through middle hurst I think, Bob will have some more info on the history. 



















They've got to be pretty rare, I think I must have some more rare parts!


----------



## Ex-Evo Dave (Jun 28, 2013)

willrobdon said:


> No those seats are quite rare!
> 
> I thought I was the only one with an R32 cup holder centre console, now there's two of us!
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, very jealous of those 
I didn't realise the centre console was anything different, but I haven't looked at many other r32 interiors. Need to get to some meets


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Your nismo seat is very rare, i tried to get DaveW to part when he had the car.

There were two types of those nismo seats, the common type which Nismo sold and has a plastic recling adjuster. (I'll try find the pic from an old Nismo brochure)

And yours, which had an aluminium adjuster with the "R" logo, which meant it came out of a 400R


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nismo suede 330f


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

lightspeed said:


> Nismo suede 330f


Want, no, NEED THIS!!!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a leather Nismo 330 too. 

And an Impul 918 special (Calsonic 32  )


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Great thread peeps. Keep it up!!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, more pics.....They look awesome


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

This is now in my possession and I would say its rare but I know nothing about it. Any info guys?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmm, I have one of those too....


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Hmmm, I have one of those too....


You do? What do you know about it?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Handbrake handle cover I think it is? I had one on my R33 GTR


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Last few bits from my Skyline ownership


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If them keys are worth £400 each sell them!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Hmmm, I have one of those too....


How many batteries does it take? :nervous:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

matt j said:


> How many batteries does it take? :nervous:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

matt j said:


> How many batteries does it take? :nervous:


haha was thinking the same


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Boys, so predictable

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/193762-r34-carbon-fibre-hand-brake-cover.html


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

matt j said:


> How many batteries does it take? :nervous:


:chuckle:


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

This arrived today. Not rare but I did have to order it from Australia


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

N1 washer switch and radio switch blanks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I always liked these


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine will be here next week!! I was split between this and the tomei so I bought both lol


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

R32 Zealou5 bonnet stay. As featured in GTA V. Not many of these about.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hahahaha, they are indeed rare esp as production is on hold for now on those Ti stays!
And as Will pointed out they actually do feature in the new GTA5 (as jealou5 bonnet stays on the GTR 35's)
:chuckle: fame at last!
:thumbsup:
Bob
VvvvvvvvV


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Picture borrowed from the JAE thread (cos it ois better than the one I took )



colour coded GTR badge in BL0 the special order colour for 32GTR


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

How did you blag that bob?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Hahahaha, they are indeed rare esp as production is on hold for now on those Ti stays!



Ooooooh, that makes my stealth spec polished version super rare! :clap:


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Tomei smoked rear light covers :smokin:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

original ARC air filter box


----------



## Acid (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a Nismo speedometer with GT-R logo. 
Don't know if it's rare though. LOL


----------



## 96R33gtrVspec (Sep 20, 2013)

love the works


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Acid said:


> I have a Nismo speedometer with GT-R logo.
> Don't know if it's rare though. LOL


Pics or they never happened? opcorn:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

One of a kind ARC/Zealou5 titanium strut brace!

Bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

endo said:


> Ooooooh, that makes my stealth spec polished version super rare! :clap:


As Will said as featured in GTA5!
:clap:
Bob


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Gaz. said:


> That plate holder, so much want!


I have one of those I have no use for...


----------



## Acid (Jan 24, 2007)

Smartdj said:


> Pics or they never happened? opcorn:


Found out about it just because of this, same as mine. 

http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u54385738


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I have an r33 gtr speedo, non v-spec with MPh as the primary speed reading with kph on the inside. The same as a uk car. What's that all about? I have never seen another like it. I wonder what it was originally fitted too.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> I have an r33 gtr speedo, non v-spec with MPh as the primary speed reading with kph on the inside. The same as a uk car. What's that all about? I have never seen another like it. I wonder what it was originally fitted too.


What does the odometer read?

If it's miles and there is no other electrical boxes present that must be a UK item or some custom work!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It reads in miles.


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> I always liked these




Hey mook guess who? 










That's who :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> I have an r33 gtr speedo, non v-spec with MPh as the primary speed reading with kph on the inside. The same as a uk car. What's that all about? I have never seen another like it. I wonder what it was originally fitted too.


Has it got GTR logo on it? I'm sure mines the same


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

Tommy K Digital Speedo for the GTR. They are super rare I was told.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't know if they are rare or not but haven't seen them on another same size :

Volk ce28's 19" * 10.5"

Can't post pic yet as not enough posts but shown in my avatar


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

R33 GTR said:


> Don't know if they are rare or not but haven't seen them on another same size :
> 
> Volk ce28's 19" * 10.5"
> 
> Can't post pic yet as not enough posts but shown in my avatar


Made it......


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

the original owners manuals from my 1971 1 owner KGC10


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

or how about this bad boy that will be available for sale early next year!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

and this lady


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

or how about a 1971 8 track stereo that still plays and has 1970's japanese disco music!!

Plus a pre flare ceramic torch from 1971 that still works!!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

:chuckle:Come on Dave, the OP stated GTR bits.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> :chuckle:Come on Dave, the OP stated GTR bits.


ok well the Janspeed will have to do, bloody spoilsport!!!


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey I'm sure everyone's happy to see it. Was the eight track cassette?


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

R33 GTR said:


> Made it......


Very nice, did you buy this in N.Ireland?


----------



## M1K3Y_P (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a calsonic oil cap, not sure how rare they are but I haven't been able to find a pic of another so guessing pretty rare  probs a few other bits too but yet to do a full inspection as not had the car long 

Best pic I have atm 



Mike


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone got a pic of the veilside cap on the rocker cover? It looks fairly chunky, just want to see how it looks. Can't find a pic on the net.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

what this one ??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ian turbo said:


> what this one ??


**** me. Let me get my sunglasses first!


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Opps my bad.. but here is another rare item.. The hks RB 2.8 Stroker step 3.
Not many left i believe.


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Let's all stop posting pictures of the veilside oil caps now as if anyone else posts a pic of one there's a risk their not be rare haa


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I have a rare and original HKS Step 3 lightened and balanced Crankshaft for sale on Piston Heads, only done 3k miles.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Thats ok i have 2 of them myself.. lol I fit 1 one the ARC tank lol


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Steve said:


> I have a rare and original HKS Step 3 lightened and balanced Crankshaft for sale on Piston Heads, only done 3k miles.



Keep it Steve. Its rare you know.. :chuckle:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Trying to think if I had any rare parts on my car....don't think I do....plenty of custom ones though! Haha

I do have a Nismo Oil Cooler/Filter block, have not seen another on of these before, it came with a integrated oil cooler and 3/4 size A/C radiator, until I had a wee accident and dented the front


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I do have an orginal r32 Gtr owners manual and service book. Are they rare at all ?


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

Madden said:


> I do have an orginal r32 Gtr owners manual and service book. Are they rare at all ?


Wish I did!


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

if the r32GTR owners Manual is rare then Ohh Sh111ttt I just thrown out a r32gtr owners manual a few month back as it came with my first GTR 5/6 years ago (but mine is a R33GTR) it look a bit tatty and old so I put it in the bin when tidying up...... dame...


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

Dunno about the manual and service records. 

If they are, I have both including an annotated service record from when it was brand new until now. The joys of buying a one owner car. :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il post some pics up later upon my return

but was at Top Secret today they had some interesting new bits


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Your were talking.


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

^ I think that was supposed to say now we're talking


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

So is this rare and if so whats it worth LOL
bit like cash in the attic or antiques road show


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

^^ £50 max there everywhere!!! ill do you a favour ill give you £51 as im a nice guy!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> ^^ £50 max there everywhere!!! ill do you a favour ill give you £51 as im a nice guy!


LOL its worth that in scrap titanium Andy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thats cool!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

that is very cool!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

So excuse my ignorance but that strut brace......

Says Abbey Road...is that ARC or another company entirely?? I ask as I have seen a few Abbey Road bits and bobs and not sure if this was ARC's old logo.

TT


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it's ARC. But I think matty could confirm this.

Lookes great. You want to sell it? :-D


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

yes its ARC


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

i got an ARC oil cooler in front in my grill between the headlights.









got also :

HKS cast exhaust manifold with a standaard 40mm wastegate on top of it, and a HLS GTRS turbo under it










Tomei racing steering wheel with Lonza horn button :


























HKS purple oil cap still new in box

HKS tunnel brace under the car










HKS temp sensor rad pipe










Hoshino impul dashboard

Midori Seibi hicas delete kit










Yokohama Advan Model 5 wheels










I think some of those are rare ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ARC is Abbey Road.

they are still trading and making GT-R parts.


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Genbuine OEM nissan door edge protection molding :


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

HKs oldschool decal for RB26 coil cover


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

this also rare part ?

Bee-R steering wheel with a release 90° tilt also from Bee-R


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Gojira-R32 said:


> this also rare part ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bee-R steering wheel with a release 90° tilt also from Bee-R



Now i am liking that alot


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks well made , very nice


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Gojira-R32 said:


> this also rare part ?
> 
> Bee-R steering wheel with a release 90° tilt also from Bee-R


LHD?


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Iv been looking for one of those for months!!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

This is very rare apparently !!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

RKTuning said:


> This is very rare apparently !!



i though you joking wend you said you had one off those :bowdown1:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I only just noticed this thread, now I have been told my front splitter/diffuser whatever you call it is apparently a rare item discontinued by ABFLUG.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yhpm Ron


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Abflug still make the splitter its not discontinued


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

R34 GTR front seats from 1999 car light grey non VSpec model these seats have been in storage for 7 years so not sat on for a long time so they are in Mint Condition no wear on them anywhere .So are they Rare and what are they worth ??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They the black type? If so desirable

£1500


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Black Type?do you mean colour?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes ron

Are the seats black or grey?

If black ....rare and desirable

Are they like the ones in the vspec 2 we supplying?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

They are grey matty
so are they worth £1000??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup 1k all day long


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

RKTuning said:


> So is this rare and if so whats it worth LOL
> bit like cash in the attic or antiques road show


I can help you there Ron http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171441-very-rare-arc-abbey-road-titanium-strut-brace-r32.html

To be honest I could have got more but I was moving house at the time and needed to free up cash and space :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Liking this thread just a shame I dont have any of these parts :bawling:


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the factory remote central locking for the R32 GTR? Mine came from Japan with a nissan branded fob that just operated the central locking (no alarm). Just wondered if it was a factory option?


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Never seen another set although top secret do make then still.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

^^^ i like them!!


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

^ not very rare, there are few folk who have them.
Think they're about £50-60 brand new?!?

Also smartdj, did you buy those Top Secret mats or they came with your car?


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Newera have been selling those mats recently


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Bought from newera


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I made 3 posts on these

Glad you like them dan

Anyime wants a set just ask
All gtr types available


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Really liking those top secret mats


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just a reminder, no selling on this thread. Particularly if you are under 50 posts.


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

There a really nice product and great if your Oem mats are warn out like mine.

Question: on the driver floor there's a plastic clip which fits into the mat. Is it supposed to have a cap over the top to lock it in? I find mine always slides down


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

Smartdj said:


> There a really nice product and great if your Oem mats are warn out like mine.
> 
> Question: on the driver floor there's a plastic clip which fits into the mat. Is it supposed to have a cap over the top to lock it in? I find mine always slides down


There's no cap for the clip, I have to adjust mine everytime I get into the car. Annoying little bastard lol


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

A small zip tie through the tab keeps it in place.










Cory


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Good idea I'll give that a go! I get so fed up pulling it back up


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

are door-card mounted knee pads rare in a 32?


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

A few of my rarer bits that i havent seen much in other people's cars.

Discontinued ARC titanium radiator cooling panel


Hoshino IMPUL pedals


ENDLESS brake stopper


Nismo coilpack cover


Nismo plaque


Mines VX ROM ecu


----------



## Smiffy415 (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone else got a set of these?


----------



## R33zilla (Apr 12, 2012)

matt j said:


> A couple of rare bits...


Looks like Superior auto cf dash kit?


----------



## R33zilla (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## R33zilla (Apr 12, 2012)

minifreak said:


> I can help you there Ron http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171441-very-rare-arc-abbey-road-titanium-strut-brace-r32.html
> 
> To be honest I could have got more but I was moving house at the time and needed to free up cash and space :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


Didnt know they made these? Looks like a modified titanium ARC brace?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Is this a rare item?
Momo R33 GTR steering wheel


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ooh. That's nice. Series 3?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

simply put, erm no


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Ooh. That's nice. Series 3?


Im not sure to be honest, it has red stitching?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah probably. Won't go in a series 1


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R33zilla said:


> Looks like Superior auto cf dash kit?


Full JM Carbon interior.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

not on a gtr but actually came off a very special gtr on here and ignore the number plate lol

genuine nismo 400r twin plane carbon fibre rear spoiler


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Smartdj said:


> Never seen another set although top secret do make then still.


Are these still available?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TS still make them as per my PM to you

heres another rare item.

new but discontinued 800ps shifter by TS.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

or this item

about to ship to a customer on here

white nismo speedo cluster, boxed, but from one of the first batches

(note the logo)


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Smartdj said:


> Never seen another set although top secret do make then still.


I have these , my fiend in tokyo sent them as a gift 

They do a boot mat too


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

those carpets i really like those, how much ? lol


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

Matty32. What all comes in that set of TS floor mats? Front seat,backseat and trunk? How much if still available?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Il pm you

Front set
Rear set

(5piece)

Trunk (boot floor mat) not included

Can be purchased tho


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

I just picked up this Veilside dash cluster in the past month or 2.


----------



## Raw (Feb 8, 2014)

*Nismo Omori Factory Re-trim*

Nismo Omori Factory Re-trim. Possibly 1 of 9 known to exist. Probably the only one in Europe!


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

i seen this more


----------



## Raw (Feb 8, 2014)

Gojira-R32 said:


> i seen this more


Can you please explain. Are you saying you've seen my interior more than you should if it's as rare as I think?


----------



## monkichi (Sep 28, 2013)

Some goodies that i have  Mines actually shows till ~1.6 bar, and i love Nismo oil temp. gauge, so much better than stock.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Raw said:


> Can you please explain. Are you saying you've seen my interior more than you should if it's as rare as I think?


quite a few cars in JP run this interior

the issue is that they are owned by owners in the GTR club circuit so are not really the type of cars which are sold for export

its a nice interior & rare outside of Japan

:bowdown1:


----------



## Bluzzer (Sep 28, 2014)

Not the best picture, but the only one i had on the computer.

Volk Rays Te37 Mag blue.

Might be a little bit rare  

/Users/Nicolai/Desktop/Photo 26-10-14 14.10.05.png


----------



## monkichi (Sep 28, 2013)

They are Rare. Here was another one.  
I have too Endless brake master cylinder stopper.


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

didn't see these one, only copy's everywhere :

Genuine TBO Japan Battle Spec side skirts :


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Grex/Greddy/Trust Metal 6 Speed Sequential Shift Knob*


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Old School Nissan GT-R Badge original Nissan Part*


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Barryf said:


>


this is a real nice one :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Barryf said:


>


they are a good addition to a 34 those
had one on my old 34


----------

